# Willard 9/27



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

well short story.
got on the water at one. started out on the north dike,where I met my sister they had a few catfish and some short strikes,I fished there for an hour when decided to go find some fish.ended up in the north end casting to a drop off in eight feet of water and found some willing wipers. boated three really quick and had a few get off.
then we got a few short strike then around six saw are first of many boils. Not sure how many we caught but its the best night on willard yet this year. well into the thirty something range.
on my boat,at least 8-9 doubles. fun night on the bay.
my brother-in-law caught a bonus walleye and a nice crappie, we got couple of crappie also.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice catch! Looks like a good fish fry-a-comin'.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You are a dog Tony!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

WTH!!!!! Ive tried so hard trying to score 1, and you had to post that picture! Great job, i'll just be a little bitter about it thoe...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's raking them in. Wow.

Nice haul.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> You are a dog Tony!


HE HE HE HE HE 
It was assume afternoon at the bay for sure bud. To bad you will be hunting now tell they quit boiling for the year.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

1morecast said:


> WTH!!!!! Ive tried so hard trying to score 1, and you had to post that picture! Great job, i'll just be a little bitter about it thoe...


Fish ambush spots from shallow to deep water, mainly outside points, there is not to many of them so there is the clue you are looking for. :wink:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Now that's raking them in. Wow.
> 
> Nice haul.


It was one of those nights! Fun was had by all that was there. four boats where fishing the boils with use everyone was putting the smack down on them,One friend of mine that had 5 people on there boat had four fish on at the same time.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Niiiice! That's awesome!


----------

